

Ideas, Excecution and the Rare Auteur - adsyoung
http://www.43folders.com/2008/08/11/ideas

======
mrtron
I strongly dislike: 'What stops Google from replicating your idea — at full
scale and with a huge installed base — over a long weekend?'

Historical evidence shows large companies do very poorly in emerging markets
and new technologies. Google employees also don't randomly work on a weekend
for an idea.

I have been in more than one meeting for an obscure technology that there is
no way Google or Microsoft were listed as huge concerns for the project. No,
the huge concerns for the project are bringing it to market well and primarily
creating a new market. If Google or Microsoft develop a competing product you
have already succeeded.

